# Show us your Abominable Snow Horses..



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

that looks like so much fun i wish i could ride in the snow


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, that looks like a lot of fun!!! I hope I can ride in the snow when I get home!! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

if it would actualy snow here i would


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah no snow yet... it's a little depressing. I love the snow.


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Chex's first snow ever! He loved it and tried to eat it all up!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Chex looks so sweet in his little pink blankie


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, I should have brought the camera last weekend. My husband's feet where dragging in the snow when he was on Lisa!

Here are some old pics:


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG Chex looks so much like my Shermie when he was a baby! WHat are his bloodlines?

He is super cute by the way=) I am glad I am not the only one that puts pink on my boy=)


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Good topic!  All the horses look so cute in the snow.

Oh my gosh ... Chex! How CUTE is he?? Aww ... I love the one of him standing all squared up in his little blanket ... aww... I've never seen a foal with a blanket on before.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Pretty Snow but BRRRRRRR too cold for me!!!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Great "snowtographs" you all have brought a smile to an old mans face. 
If Vida didnt tell you all I'm stuck out here at work all Christmas.  Third shift too.. I'm the only one in this factory building. Not a creature is sturring except me and a mouse.
Keep the snowtographs comming gives me something to do on breaks.
If you read this post Missy Maureen, I love ya and see you in the morning...
Here is an old snow shot from 2006 when the phillys first snow.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it's kinda sad that this is the best I can do. Iceland isn't living up to it's name these days (and I forgot to bring out the camera when it was snowing more :roll
























*the last two are almost year old*


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So yesterday it was snowing like a banshee but wonderfully warm only about -5 celcius. So out I went with my trusty steed and this is what we saw -- just beautiful. Today was even nicer. But you can see there is soooo much snow that my feet are dragging in it!

The picture of the road -- usually you can see twice as far!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am so jealous. I love riding in the snow but we haven't had any significant amount in the last couple of years. The last time we got a really good snow was about 8?? years ago. I keep hoping that I will get snowed in back home and will have to call in "stuck" at work and just stay with my horses. No such luck though, it just stays cold and windy here. Beautiful pix everyone.


----------



## hillybillyinlover (Nov 12, 2008)

Riding in the snow is fun but whenever it snowed this year i was to busy and i couldnt ride :-(


----------

